# ladder law



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I trust the sticker on the ladder a lot more than I would trust that guy.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.osha.gov/Publications/portable_ladder_qc.html

http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/construction/falls/4ladders.html

http://www.osha.gov/Publications/osha3124.pdf

Worker Deaths by Falls: A Summary of Surveillance Findings and Investigative Case Reports


*Company policy can EXCEED OSHA requirements*


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Celtic said:


> http://www.osha.gov/Publications/portable_ladder_qc.html
> 
> http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/construction/falls/4ladders.html
> 
> ...


Does OSHA have authority in Canada?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Does OSHA have authority in Canada?



I doubt it, but the laws of physics might still apply :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Celtic said:


> http://www.osha.gov/Publications/portable_ladder_qc.html
> 
> http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/construction/falls/4ladders.html
> 
> ...


1 rung US, 2 rungs Canadian.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

2 rungs in NZ, knees are considred a point of contact.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've said it before, but I don't believe many of those OSHA publications are even laws. I think they're just recommendations. There may be something in 1910 about following the manufacturers instructions, but OSHA doesn't spell out much on how a person must climb the ladder.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Big John said:


> I trust the sticker on the ladder a lot more than I would trust that guy.


How many ladder manufacturers were sued!
Tuesday, I watching an electrician installing lighting fixtures and ceiling fans.
He was standing on the seventh step, of an eight foot step ladder. He should've been working off a ten footer. 
A small non-union contractor. :laughing:
His work was well done, though.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Back in my younger days when I was full of it, I would change lamps on a gas station canopy using a 12' step ladder standing on the top step. 

That was then, I would never do it now. In fact, I sold that 12' ladder because I will never be that high up again without a lift. I guess I'm getting old. (60)


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

> I doubt it, but the laws of physics might still apply :thumbsup:


LOL You got a chuckle out of me


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Big John said:


> I've said it before, but I don't believe many of those OSHA publications are even laws. I think they're just recommendations. There may be something in 1910 about following the manufacturers instructions, but OSHA doesn't spell out much on how a person must climb the ladder.


It's not humanly possible to read , digest and/or disseminate very much in the osha library

in fact, various states _(mine being one)_ have issued their translation OF certain passages

further still, certain orginizations i have been privy to have created their own 3rd hand interpitation of the state translation

and they claim ignorance of the law is no excuse......

~CS~


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

I was under the impression in todays world of contracting, that workmans compensation insurance requires a safety plan be enforced,and a track record established.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Big John said:


> I There may be something in 1910 about following the manufacturers instructions....


My first link contained that information....

_*Read and follow all labels/markings on the ladder. *_

:thumbsup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

OSHA would shut us down.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Celtic said:


> My first link contained that information....


 I know it, but my point was that just because it was published by OSHA doesn't automatically give it the weight of law.

For example, there are a lot of OSHA guides that talk about maintaining three points of contact. I have never been able to find that in an OSHA standard, and am not sure it even exists beyond if it's a manufacturer's rule.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Big John said:


> I know it, but my point was that just because it was published by OSHA doesn't automatically give it the weight of law.
> 
> For example, there are a lot of OSHA guides that talk about maintaining three points of contact. I have never been able to find that in an OSHA standard, and am not sure it even exists beyond if it's a manufacturer's rule.


Fall Protection: Misconceptions & Myths; Working Within the OSHA
System


I found that....


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

All I can tell you is my ribs didn't appreciate me using the 5th step on a 6 footer.

I had been working on the 4th step for the whole time. just finishing up I decided 1 more step up was better than going and getting the 8 footer.

Bad move, the ladder layed down and I fell on top of it!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ive only fallen off ladders by stepping off them too early before I got to the bottom.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chewy said:


> Ive only fallen off ladders by stepping off them too early before I got to the bottom.


haha.. I did that a day or 2 ago.. almost landed in a pile of crap.


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay I have a story of what not to do 

Let me first set the seen. The job location was Northwest Indiana, approximately 15 miles South of Lake Michigan, which is a place where the winters can be quite brutal. More specifically, this particular job site was part of what was once a rural community, which has since gone under some heavy development, but this job was still surrounded by wide open fields. On the day of this incident, it was very cold and the wind was blowing very fiercely, chilling the body to the bone and numbing any skin that was uncovered., however the sun was shining so bright, a pair of sunglasses would have been an asset. On this particular day, since the sun shining and we had a break in the weather, my employer wanted all the outside lights installed. Normally outside lights are a cushy job and a good chance to enjoy the outdoors, but this day was horrible, because of the blowing wind and the windchill factor. Needless to say I was in a hurry to get the job done. I was blazing through these light installations as fast as humanly possible under such conditions, and I had reached the point of the last light installation. The light was located at a rear service door of the garage, which is normally an easy light to install, but this light had a serious obstacle. During the weeks of winter, snow had melted on several previous occasions, and built a large diameter ice mound on the ground and below the lighting area. There was no easy access for the installation, since some dumb *#*#*#* installed the light higher than usual, and as many of you may know, I was working for one of those ECs that does not accept excuses or cry babies. Having no other choice besides refusing the task, I leaned my ladder against the back of the garage, thinking I had pretty decent placement and a firm standing. I then proceeded to climb the ladder very carefully. When I got to working height, I placed my tools on top of the ladder and began the installation. I was just about ready to secure the light, to the box, and finish the installation, when all of a sudden, the ladder slipped out from underneath me, upon the icy mound surface. When the top of the ladder reached ground level, my face struck the ladder and put me in a daze. I sat there in cold for several minutes, regaining my composure, because the fall had left me bleeding and rattled. I should have gone to the hosipital for a possible concusion, but I was still young and stubborn.

Anyhow, if you ever come across a similar situation, simply tell your employer that it is unsafe, which is what I should have done.

Bruce


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't checked yet, but the rep from one of our customers safety department told us OSHA is mandating a 4' tie off next month. Anyone know if this is true? Just curious, I'm going to check tomorrow. Either way if they require it, that's what well do.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I am the safety rep for the job I am on right now, have not heard anything about a 4' rule coming from OSHA. If I do hear something I will pass it on.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Big John said:


> I've said it before, but I don't believe many of those OSHA publications are even laws. I think they're just recommendations. There may be something in 1910 about following the manufacturers instructions, but OSHA doesn't spell out much on how a person must climb the ladder.


 
Depending on where you are working 1926 (construction) may be the standard you are regulated by.

OSHA has letters of interpretation that basically describe in mostly plain english how they would enforce regulations.

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=23870

http://search.usa.gov/search?affiliate=usdoloshapublicwebsite&query=three+points+of+contact

Second link is some ref material that mentions 3 points of contact. I was looking at some details of this reg recently and think I remember a letter of interpretation with it as well. I'll see if Zi can find it tomorrow and post.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If OSHA wrote law on every single thing, the "OSHA Book" would fill rooms and rooms. Instead, they do this funny thing called "adoption by reference". That is, when they reference a standard, like an ANSI standard, it becomes part of the CFR and is codified. In the case of portable ladders, the usage guidelines are covered in ANSI A14.1-2000 for wood ladders, ANSI A14.2-2000 for metal ladders and ANSI A14.5-2000 for reinforced plastic ladders. There is an appendix in the OSHA rules that says that the latest revision of any referenced standard, no matter the year referenced in the base text, is the standard you should go by. For instance, the standard referenced for scissors lifts is the 1969 standard, but you go by the latest revision.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Back in my younger days when I was full of it, I would change lamps on a gas station canopy using a 12' step ladder standing on the top step.
> 
> That was then, I would never do it now. In fact, I sold that 12' ladder because I will never be that high up again without a lift. I guess I'm getting old. (60)


Your nuts!!! I do that on a 8 footer once in a blue. I wouldn't have the balls to try that stunt.:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> I am the safety rep for the job I am on right now...



Have you heard about the possible change for tieing off in lifts...retractable [yoyo] and not lanyards with shock absorbers?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Back in my younger days when I was full of it, I would change lamps on a gas station canopy using a 12' step ladder standing on the top step.
> 
> That was then, I would never do it now. In fact, I sold that 12' ladder because I will never be that high up again without a lift. I guess I'm getting old. (60)


Back in the 90's ( when i was young and VERY DUMB) i hung 100's of foyers lights on the top or second step of a 12' ladder and heavy big azz lights....

Never again!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

chewy said:


> Ive only fallen off ladders by stepping off them too early before I got to the bottom.


Horrible feeling, when u step and nothing is there....

Then u look around to see if anyone saw u


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

kind of like a gymnastic flying dismount! 8.5


----------

